# Arbeitsproben Mediengestalterin - Bitte um Rat



## lallaby (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht, ob ihr mir helfen könnt aber ich versuchs einfach mal. 

Ich will mich für den Ausbildungsberuf der Mediengestalterin für Digital und Print bewerben. Fast alle Unternehmen fordern Arbeitsproben. Weiß jemand was ich mitschicken kann bzw. was die von mir wollen? Ich habe selbstgemalte Zeichnungen und auch selbst erstellte Collagen und bearbeitete Bilder.... ich werde hier mal was reinstellen, dass ich mal dazu Feedback bekomme ob ich mich überhaupt trauen kann sowas wegzuschicken?! 

Zu der Fashionweekcollage: die habe ich selber erstellt - jedoch hatte ich eine Vorlage aus dem Internet. (also nachgemacht)

Zu dem Malawi-Flyer: den habe ich in der Schule selber entworfen. (Kenne natürlich die ganzen Normen und so nicht für sowas)

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort (ob negativ oder positiv) und ganz lieben Dank jetzt schon.


----------



## SimonErich (1. September 2009)

Hallo @lallaby

Naja was sie wollen ist natürlich einen kurzen Eindruck über deine kreativen, sowie künstlerischen Fähigkeiten. Von dem her kannst du natürlich alles mitschicken, das so etwas zeigt.
Ich persönlich finde deine Werke reichen leicht. Es geht ja um eine Ausbildungstelle und wenn du zeigst, dass du eine gute Basis hast und bereit bist mehr dazu zu lernen, bist du auf jeden Fall am richtigen Platz.

Viel Glück

Grüße Simon


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Schon Praktikas gemacht?


----------



## lallaby (1. September 2009)

@ Simon: Danke für die Antowort, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg 

Nee leider noch keine Praktika gemacht. Ich bin jetzt für acht Monate im Ausland und wollte dann nächstes Jahr ab April mal ein Praktikum absolvieren. Aber bewerben muss ich mich schon früher....und deshalb auch mein Eintrag hier. 
was sagst du denn dazu?

Hier noch eines meiner bearbeiteten Bilder.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Für jmd. der sich für die Azubistelle bewirbt ganz ordentlich. Aber Praktikas sind hier ziemlich wichtig. Ich hab durch Bewerbungen allein eigtl keine Lehrstelle bekommen. Sondern nur durch Praktika hatte ich dann 2 Lehrstellen zur Auswahl. Wobei das natürlich auch anders laufen kann...


----------



## lallaby (1. September 2009)

Ja habe auch schon gesehen, dass viele Betriebe ein mehrmonatiges Praktikum vorab voraussetzen. Werde mich darum kümmern sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin damit ich auch bessere Chancen habe.
Und ganz lieben Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## thecamillo (6. November 2009)

Die meisten Agenturen im Printsektor legen großen Wert auf ein sauberes Schriftbild.

Daher würde ich dein Bild mit der Rose und dem Text unten drunter + die Zeichnung des Kellereingangs als erstes oben drauf packen.

Damit deine zukünfitigen Ausbilder sehen, dass du bereits soziales Engagement gezeigt hast würde ich als pychologischen, taktischen Schritt noch den Flyer von Malawi beilegen.

Das Bild mit deinen Freistellungen würde ich weglassen. Nicht nur weil es nicht so supi ist - entschuldige bitte - sondern vielmehr um deine Präsentation, indem du dich bewirbst präsentierst du dich ja damit und das wirst du noch in der Ausbildung oft hören - erreichst du den Umworbenen am besten auf emotionaler Ebene.

Da erzielen deine Zeichnungen und die Schriftbilderfassung sowie dein Flyer die besten Ergebnisse.

Das freigestllte Bild mit den Models ist da eher nichtsagend und durch den harten Schnitt der Konturen wirkt es auch sehr kalt trotz des waremen Gelbtons.

Emotional fährt man immer besser. Zumal du mittels des Flyers bereits einen Verniedlichungseffekt erzielst.

Es grüßt aus der Pfalz und hofft geholfen zu haben

thecamillo

Nachtrag: 
Hab was vergessen; das Bild mit den Freistellungen betreffen: Deine anderen Bilder haben ein Struktur, dieses jedoch nicht. Man weis garnicht wo man als erstes hinschauen soll als Europäer (Links oben, ganz runter, zur mitte des 2. drittels hin und nach rechts raus) europäische Blickrichtung, laut Studie aus den 20ern mittels des Normalbeobachters. Is aber ne andere Baustelle.

De Knackpunkt ist, dass dieses Bild sehr unruhig wirkt und die Anderen eine gewisse Harmonie aussenden und wenn man auf emotionaler Basis ansprechen will sind negative Schwinungen ehrer suboptimal.


----------

